# Any good furry games?



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

Not just adult either! What's your favourite furry game? Or your favourite furry in a game? :3

I always liked Bo from Breath of Fire 1 X3 He's cute *bwahaha*

I also like brutal, paws of fury for SNES @..@


----------



## Xax (Oct 10, 2005)

I personally am a great fan of the Breath of Fire games (esp. III & Rei because uh I wrote lots of porn about him) but there is also, oh, Jade Cocoon (and 2), the Suikoden series (Bob <3), Disgaea with the giant fire demons, Dark Cloud 2 with the best flying snakedragonlizards _ever_, the Jak games although I don't think that really counts unless I'm talking about Daxter (which I am not), Legend of Mana because LUMINA (also Dudbears if you think they qualify as furry, also also POHKIEL because he kind of pwns in everything and also speaks advanced dudbear), SaGa Frontier with all the weird shapeshifting monsters you can get, and OF COURSE Paladin's Quest because every race in that game is 'furry' (anthropomorphic rather) although some only to the 'weird ears' degree.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

OH! MURR! I loved Jade coccoon! I need to go to the pawnshop and see if its still there! MURR! ^.^


----------



## furry (Oct 10, 2005)

BoF III, nice one, yeah ! The weretiger form or Rei, murrrr <3
And Garr too is quite sexy ! Also, those horned NPCs that kinda ressemble minotaurs ! So much good stuff in that game :3

Anyway, the WoW male taurens are so dreamy X3 I mean look at those legs omg I love them. And the female have the best dance ever.

Let's not forget Albion. 4 breasts >>> 2 X3


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 10, 2005)

Furry said:
			
		

> BoF III, nice one, yeah ! The weretiger form or Rai, murrrr <3
> And Garr too is quite sexy ! Also, those horned NPCs that kinda ressemble minotaurs ! So much good stuff in that game :3
> 
> Anyway, the WoW male taurens are so dreamy X3 I mean look at those legs omg I love them. And the female have the best dance ever.
> ...


The Taurens are pretty nice, but... heh heh, I just hate the game that goes wiht them. WOW is so painfully easy unless you're PVPing, but PVPing is meant as an "endgame" activity when you get near level 60.

Everquest 2 has some nice critters. Can't go wrong with the Ratonga!


----------



## TORA (Oct 10, 2005)

Breath of Fire 3... cuz of Rei. ^_^


----------



## Suule (Oct 10, 2005)

Daggerfall and Morrowind.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

Bwahaha, modified a katt sheet I made in my gallery X3


----------



## Captain Oz (Dec 13, 2005)

You people are all forgetting about Chrono Cross.  Half the population of the game were furries, including the main antagonist.  And who can deny how awesome he looked?

Then there is Dragon Quest VIII with the handsome fencing fox mobs.  And  from Final Fantasy XI, Mithras: Making furries out of everyone.  In God of War the Hell Minotaurs, though they didn't have any fur, looked kick ass.  Final Fantasy VIII Moombas (the red tiger things from the jail) were so cute.


----------



## Lion Signa (Dec 22, 2005)

*gasp* arnt we forgetting Ronso! FFX, he was so sexy :3


----------



## Ryzil (Dec 29, 2005)

Ratchet the lombax,I love everything about lombaxes,the tail,feet,ears,so sexy.


----------



## Woofle (Jan 2, 2006)

Tail Concerto , PS1. Look it up, great game.


----------



## Torin_Darkflight (Jan 3, 2006)

Do dragons and other scales count? If so, then #1 in my list would be Spyro, and a close second would be Bowser. After that are Sparkster and Axle Gear, from the old SNES/Sega Genesis video games "Rocket Knight Adventures" and "Sparkster". Yeah, you may be wondering what's to enjoy about possums in armor. But hey, they're cute!


----------



## kitetsu (Jan 4, 2006)

Alien Soldier. GENESIS. The main protagonist is a bird dude with SSJ-style featherhair that wears metallic armor and can shoot giant orange lemons that destroy ugly looking aliens. Super awesome, and i once mistook him for a woman.


----------



## Benze (Jan 4, 2006)

Golden Axe 3 because of the black panther guy in it, I don't know his name though


----------



## Khor (Jan 5, 2006)

Kimahri Ronso all the way, so Final Fantasy 10!  Also from basically any ff game, Ifrit's always been kinda sexy to me.  and anything with beast from X-men in it is good (brains are sexy).


----------



## spiritwolf77 (Jan 5, 2006)

I grew up on the Sonic games.  Tails got me into drawing canines.  I also love the Starfox games.


----------



## Mr Cullen (Jan 9, 2006)

Probably BOF III, as for the Sonic games? I've never quite thought of any of the characters as "Proper" furries for some reason.


----------



## MistressVixen (Jan 10, 2006)

What about Bloody Roar?!


----------



## Almafeta (Jan 11, 2006)

You had to love Fur Fighters (sendup of the FPS genre).  Who doesn't love fighting two-fisted fennic gunfighters hopped up on caffeine and circlestrafing you in unison?

And of course, the two 'edutainment' classics, Wolf and Lion.


----------



## TORA (Jan 11, 2006)

Ooh... Bloody Roar... heard of it, never played it.


----------



## Volk Quicksilver (Jan 13, 2006)

Khor I like your taste in games. I'm with you there on Kimahri and Ifrit being sexy and and on furnation.com one of the websites is called "Ronso" and they have an adult pic of Ifrit and Kimahri going at it as well as other "interesting" pics involving Ronso's. I also like the Bloody Roar games esp. the wolf-guy on there (I would pounce on him in a heart beat if he was real).


----------



## Khor (Jan 14, 2006)

Volk Quicksilver said:
			
		

> Khor I like your taste in games. I'm with you there on Kimahri and Ifrit being sexy and and on furnation.com one of the websites is called "Ronso" and they have an adult pic of Ifrit and Kimahri going at it as well as other "interesting" pics involving Ronso's. I also like the Bloody Roar games esp. the wolf-guy on there (I would pounce on him in a heart beat if he was real).


O_O omgzzzzz you're my favorite person for giving me that link, *huggles*


----------



## Volk Quicksilver (Jan 18, 2006)

Khor I'm not the OMG person your thinking of but thanks for the compliment


----------



## kayanamasha (Jan 20, 2006)

conker :3

then, sonic and starfox.


----------



## ElazulAoneko (Jan 21, 2006)

Bloody Roar series and the BoF series. Never had the chance to play any of the starfox games


----------



## Suule (Jan 21, 2006)

Starfox, Inherit The Earth, Wing Commander.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, BOF III has got to be on the top since they had Rei. (And Garr for a few of you.)

Wing Commander had those furry guys too, though they were your opponents.  Then Bloody Roar (I had a big big crush on Yugo for a few years... >.>).

Sly Cooper cuz Sly is a sexy sexy coon... and Legend of Kay which stars an anthropomorphic tabby. X3


----------



## Captain Oz (Jan 21, 2006)

Suule said:
			
		

> Starfox, Inherit The Earth, Wing Commander.


Oh!  I remember Inherit the Earth.  Thats an old game... I think mine was faulty because I never could get past like the 3rd place you go... been too long, can't remember what it was called.  That was a fun game though.  Played the first part of it until it made me stuck like 100 times.


----------



## kayanamasha (Jan 21, 2006)

i was wondering : does Chewbacca count as a furry ? ?w ?


----------



## Volk Quicksilver (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey, silverwolfe I was wondering if you can draw Sly Cooper and if you can I would like to have the first drawing of him from you "please" (if you can that is) *get's down onto knees and pleads.* I agree with you that Sly is a sexy coon.


Laters


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jan 24, 2006)

Volk Quicksilver said:
			
		

> Hey, silverwolfe I was wondering if you can draw Sly Cooper



I wish I could.  I've tried my paw at drawing him a few times but none have come out very well.  I might have to change him from the game style to my own to do him.


----------



## Volk Quicksilver (Jan 24, 2006)

That's O.K. I was just wondering because I've tried to draw him but I can never get the way he looks. The only person that can draw him is my boyfriend.


Laters Sexy, :wink:


----------



## Litre (Jan 24, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Volk Quicksilver said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, let's see.

You can't exactly draw with paws, for starters.

 :wink:


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 1, 2006)

How could you guys forget Animal Crossing, 99.9 percent of all the characters are furries.


----------



## iPoke (Mar 4, 2006)

I guess everyone's gonna call me a wus, but I guess the Star Fox series by Nintendo is still the best, though I have to say they could have been more creative with storylines


----------



## Moon-Baby (Mar 8, 2006)

les'see here....ive played:ff10,8, bloody roar(only at the store though), 
FFTA

i liked the ronsos, Ifrit(from all ff's) viera, bangaa.

...yup


----------



## EzFoxie_Hentai (Mar 12, 2006)

パタ& said:
			
		

> conker :3
> 
> then, sonic and starfox.


Agreed.

Fran from the upcoming FF12 is the hottest anthro character EVER IMO though...

Also, gotta love Klonoa... and MR NUTZ!!!


----------



## Catamount (Mar 24, 2006)

I know this topic is a little old, but I just came acrossed this game and it's completely adorable!

http://www.iceage2game.com/

there's a demo here:
http://www.gamershell.com/news/28983.html

it's a kids game, but it's sooo cute and kinda fun, the worst part is the camera


----------



## Melkiah (Mar 25, 2006)

*rawr*

Bloody Roar of course


----------



## Moon-Baby (Mar 26, 2006)

I recently found out about a game called Okami that has the wolf form of Amaterasu, the japanese sun goddess, as the main character.
 8)


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Mar 26, 2006)

Moon-Baby said:
			
		

> I recently found out about a game called Okami that has the wolf form of Amaterasu, the japanese sun goddess, as the main character.
> 8)



Yup, it roxxorz my socks.  Or at least the demo does anyway.  It's a beautiful looking game and that demo was fun as hell.  I just wished it wasn't a timed demo... >.>


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 26, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Moon-Baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, pretty screenshots, indeed!
Is it an animated painting being rolled out to look at, or a game? Looks more like the former stylistically


----------



## Myr (Mar 27, 2006)

Seeing all the activity here really makes me want to get back to learning OpenGL again.  I started, but interrupted myself and took a break from it. Game programming really isn't all that hard, but planning for it and all the things that need and can happen is where the trouble comes in.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Mar 27, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Oh, pretty screenshots, indeed!
> Is it an animated painting being rolled out to look at, or a game? Looks more like the former stylistically



Originally, they were gonna go with a more traditional realistic style for the game but were unhappy at how dead the nature scenes looked.  During a brainstorm, one guy was doodling in a sorta traditional looking japanese style and they decided to implement that style into the game instead since it seemed to give it more life.  These are the same people who made Viewtiful Joe too, a very stylized game.


----------



## Bishiebunny (Mar 28, 2006)

It's a mite old to be mentioning but Wizardry 8 (assuming you can find a copy for the PC) had Draconians, Lizard men, Felines and Wolf anthros, all as playable races. I found the Rawulfs (wolfen anthros) made particularly good healers.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Mar 28, 2006)

Bishiebunny said:
			
		

> It's a mite old to be mentioning but Wizardry 8 (assuming you can find a copy for the PC) had Draconians, Lizard men, Felines and Wolf anthros, all as playable races. I found the Rawulfs (wolfen anthros) made particularly good healers.



Yup, I remember playing that game.  I was a Rawulf alot. ^-^


----------



## Faradin (May 8, 2006)

Latex said:
			
		

> Not just adult either! What's your favourite furry game? Or your favourite furry in a game? :3
> 
> I always liked Bo from Breath of Fire 1 X3 He's cute *bwahaha*
> 
> I also like brutal, paws of fury for SNES @..@



What IS Breath of Fire? Is it something I should know about?


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 8, 2006)

*RE:  Any good furry games?*



			
				Faradin said:
			
		

> Latex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Breath of Fire is a Capcom RPG featuring a main character who is a dragon though usually takes the guise as a person.

The most popular one was BoF3 for the PSone.  It featured an anthropomorphic tiger guy by the name of Rei.  It also featured some nifty lookin' dragons too. =3


----------



## ethancormack (May 9, 2006)

Breath of Fire is an awesome series. The original practically changed my life!


----------



## Faradin (May 9, 2006)

What platforms is it on? Is it old?


----------



## ethancormack (May 9, 2006)

Depends on which one you want. 1 and 2 were on SNES, 3 on PS and probably 4 too. I think there's a 5 on PS2 as well, but I could be wrong. I've really only played the first two.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 10, 2006)

ethancormack said:
			
		

> Depends on which one you want. 1 and 2 were on SNES, 3 on PS and probably 4 too. I think there's a 5 on PS2 as well, but I could be wrong. I've really only played the first two.



You hit the nail on the head. :3

4 and 5, I didn't find them to be all that enjoyable.


----------



## InvaderPichu (May 10, 2006)

Does Ecco the Dolphin count? ^^; I loved those games so much. Very original.


----------



## Faradin (May 10, 2006)

Muahaha....that's good, the only platform I have is a PSX. Not available to me at any time, though. I really only have handhelds [PSP, GBA SP, etc.]


----------



## Rei (May 10, 2006)

Breath Of Fire III again! ^^ There's also the Hybrid created by the gene "Fusion" of Ryu !

Isn't it wildly beautiful? : 
http://img111.imageshack.us/img111/556/reitiger6mh.jpg
Or Ryu transformed into Warrior dragon :
http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/6018/ryuwarrior8ce5pi.gif

Very surprising huh? n_n

But I don't forget others like Lylat Wars (for Wolf), BoF II (Katt !!!), Bloody Roar series (Gado and Long), FF too (I'm a Huge fan and Sephiroth's my God!),Grandia II (Mareg, for hem... Experimented people ^^'), etc...

Little present for us, males xD

http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/212/rinpoo11ou.jpg
http://img115.imageshack.us/img115/2356/rinpoo27oi.jpg
http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/7311/rinpoo43nu.jpg
http://img115.imageshack.us/img115/2479/rinpoo2fo.jpg
http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/9463/rinpoo30sj.jpg

(*Specialized in female kitty hybrids :mrgreen:*)


----------



## TiberiusArchias (May 18, 2006)

A game Ive recently come across, though very much in the adult arena, is "Love Chess: Age of Egypt". It is a 3D rendered chess game in which one team is male and Egyptian Gods (yay Anubis) and the other is female and Nile Princesses or something. It plays like a regular chess game, exception being all pieces are nude and perform a show for you when being overtaken 

Nothing beats trying to make a strategy where you can run around with your Anubis bishop or Ra knight and nail the entire other team with just him. Animations range from rather standard stuff, to crazy Kama Sutra moves. Though, its kind of hard to actually sit and play chess game and win with such distractions >_>


----------



## yak (May 18, 2006)

*laughs*  no way! XD
ROFL'ing my ass off just of the description. 
CTRL+t  -> CTRL+e -> Love Chess: Age of Egypt


----------



## Mr Cullen (May 18, 2006)

LOL FURRIES


----------



## Ashkihyena (May 19, 2006)

Lets see.

Wizardy 8
Morrowind and Oblivion (yay Argonians and Kahjiits)
Sonic (Yay Tails)
and anything that contains Yoshi (Yoshi rules)

>.<;;;  I'm sure there are things I'm forgetting, but at the moment, I can't remember.


----------



## Ashkihyena (May 19, 2006)

TiberiusArchias said:
			
		

> A game Ive recently come across, though very much in the adult arena, is "Love Chess: Age of Egypt". It is a 3D rendered chess game in which one team is male and Egyptian Gods (yay Anubis) and the other is female and Nile Princesses or something. It plays like a regular chess game, exception being all pieces are nude and perform a show for you when being overtaken
> 
> Nothing beats trying to make a strategy where you can run around with your Anubis bishop or Ra knight and nail the entire other team with just him. Animations range from rather standard stuff, to crazy Kama Sutra moves. Though, its kind of hard to actually sit and play chess game and win with such distractions >_>



XD I remember seeing adds for those, don't remember where, I might have to look into that.

Edit: Also, there are adult furry games??  I must've not been looking in the right place or something, heh.


----------



## Faradin (May 20, 2006)

Love Chess. Sounds, ahhh....interesting.


----------



## R.F.Tigermode (Jun 1, 2006)

I was always partial to Bubsy: Close Encounters of the Clawed Kind, which starred an anthro bobcat who had to stop these rabbit-like aliens (the Woolies if I remember correctly) from stealing Earth's supply of yarn. Not the best concept but all kinds of fun. XD


----------



## Mordecai (Jun 1, 2006)

R.F.Tigermode said:
			
		

> I was always partial to Bubsy: Close Encounters of the Clawed Kind, which starred an anthro bobcat who had to stop these rabbit-like aliens (the Woolies if I remember correctly) from stealing Earth's supply of yarn. Not the best concept but all kinds of fun. XD



Remember the frog-a-pult? X3


----------



## Archexecutor (Jun 2, 2006)

There is a game called Vivisector. It does have furries incorporated but in a rather silly way. They main character is a trigger-happy human who is stuck on the island of an eeeeeeevol mad scientist, who turns animals into furry cyborgs who want to tear the main character apart or shoot him in the head. In return, the main character shoots them... Originality galore, no?:lol: But what can you expect from a first person shooter in terms of plot, anyway?:> (Half-Life excluded)


----------



## Evol (Jun 2, 2006)

InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> Does Ecco the Dolphin count? ^^; I loved those games so much. Very original.



I recently started playing Ecco again.  I remember how frustrating they were at first!  Nice games, though, very pretty for the Genesis.


----------



## ethancormack (Jun 3, 2006)

*RE:  Any good furry games?*



			
				Archexecutor said:
			
		

> There is a game called Vivisector. It does have furries incorporated but in a rather silly way. They main character is a trigger-happy human who is stuck on the island of an eeeeeeevol mad scientist, who turns animals into furry cyborgs who want to tear the main character apart or shoot him in the head. In return, the main character shoots them... Originality galore, no?:lol: But what can you expect from a first person shooter in terms of plot, anyway?:> (Half-Life excluded)



Sounds like someone blended The Island of Dr. Moreau with the Terminator. *Nods* Whacked, but hey. Shooting virtual things is cool.


----------



## Suule (Jun 3, 2006)

What about Captain Claw or Jazz Jackrabbit?


----------



## R.F.Tigermode (Jun 3, 2006)

Mordecai said:
			
		

> R.F.Tigermode said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sadly, no, but I just thought of another furry game: Awesome Possum Kicks Dr. Machino's Butt, an old Genesis game. It's basically Sonic the Hedgehog with a preachy, environmentally-conscious message.


----------



## Redwolf_Blade (Jun 6, 2006)

I know it's not a video game, but has any one played the pen and paper roleplaying game "Ironclaw"? Its a Fury fantasy style RPG.


----------



## Sarxory (Jul 14, 2006)

Aw come on!!  Does no one at all remember Altered Beast?

Fun as hell.  And the tiger level was nice.  The powered up form in that bit was HOT.


----------



## Volk Quicksilver (Jul 29, 2006)

*RE:*

omg I found it and ur right it's a great game. I haven't beaten it yet though.



			
				Bishiebunny said:
			
		

> It's a mite old to be mentioning but Wizardry 8 (assuming you can find a copy for the PC) had Draconians, Lizard men, Felines and Wolf anthros, all as playable races. I found the Rawulfs (wolfen anthros) made particularly good healers.


----------



## Stillman (Jul 29, 2006)

I find myself returning to Wizardry 8 all the damn time.  For super fun:  Try beating the game with only one character in your party and no hired NPC's.  Last time I tried to do that I was level fifteen by the time I got out of the Lower Monastary.  I gave up soon after, but by god it was a good go of it.

There's a new Korean MMORPG coming out in English Beta soon, Trickster Online.  Looks interesting, if pretty much a Ragnarok clone.  www.tricksteronline.com


----------



## Lucedo (Nov 3, 2006)

I like the Sly Cooper series because Carmelita Fox is hot!!!


----------



## garudaserpent (Nov 3, 2006)

Well I'm really late into this thread so I don't know what all has been mentioned so far, but...

Besides the obvious, like Sonic the Hedgehog and whatnot,

Naturally Alien Soldier, 'cause Epsilon Eagle is just the sex.  Wolfchild on the Sega (it was on the SNES too I think).  The Gameboy Advance game of Altered Beast was fun.  Bloody Roar.  Ummm...ow my brain died.


----------



## Sneakers (Nov 7, 2006)

Suule said:
			
		

> What about Captain Claw or Jazz Jackrabbit?



I liked Jazz Jackrabbit....the princess he had to rescue was cute 

I also like Breath of Fire 2....I love Kat.


----------

